# The New Phineas



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Your kids are adorable! 
That second photo is a fabulous Halloween photo with Phineas' eyes in there. In the first shot, he looks so sweet.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my goodness!! What cute kids and kitty!!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Wow what a nice pic of your children and kitty.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Kim your kitten and children are absolutely stunning! Piper's eyes are gorgeous.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kim,

Your children are beautiul and the kitty is adorable. It looks like you discovered the persians, they are truly the sweetest kitties. Is he a sliver shaded?


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Congratulations on your new baby!*

Everyone looks so happy! Adorable kitty and kiddies!

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

The kids are darling!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Adorable- everyone! I love persians too- too bad DH is allergic!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Cute kids and cat! 
Carole


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

juliav said:


> Kim,
> 
> Your children are beautiul and the kitty is adorable. It looks like you discovered the persians, they are truly the sweetest kitties. Is he a sliver shaded?


The breeder said that he's a silver tabby. That is so not the color I thought I would end up with...and I never thought I'd get one with such a smooshy face, but Miles wouldn't have it any other way. We were not going home without his new Phineas. He is very sweet and lovable, which in the long run, is all that really mattered to me anyway.

My little Piper lucked out with those pretty eyes. Both she and Miles got their daddy's blue eyes. Mine are poo brown.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kim,

I love Persian flat, flat faces and little noses right between their eyes.  It's kind of funny actually that I love dogs with noses and cats with flat faces and no noses. I guess the reason is that unlike flat faced dogs, Persians don't have the underbites that usually come with flat faced dogs.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

What a cute baby!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Love the name and your photos are gorgeous! Beautiful kids and kitty!


----------

